# Stack & Tilt: reduces timing issues?



## TMC (Nov 19, 2006)

Hey there,

I recently reread the golf Digest article about the Stack & Tilt swing, where you keep your weight on your forward leg the whole time. Allegedly by eliminating the weight shift, there are less timing issues and it's easier to hit the ball consistently.

Anyone here use this method and care to comment?

One thing that was weird was that towards the end of the downswing, the article says that the body pops up (vertical movement) My thought would be that this would also be very much timing related.

Is it easier to control the vertical poop-up timing than the lateral weight shift timing of a traditional swing?

Thanks,
TMC


----------



## mkoreiwo (Jan 8, 2007)

I wish something was "easy"in the swing.... ! But really, it all boils down to what will work for you. Changing your swing style to a stack and tilt will require a bit of retuning, and take some time. Honestly, I'd only try a major revamp if I was so fed up that I want to quit the sport.... So far hat hasn't happened. But anyway... even in a standard swing, you do rise up towards the finish....


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

mkoreiwo said:


> I wish something was "easy"in the swing.... ! But really, it all boils down to what will work for you. Changing your swing style to a stack and tilt will require a bit of retuning, and take some time. Honestly, I'd only try a major revamp if I was so fed up that I want to quit the sport.... So far hat hasn't happened. But anyway... even in a standard swing, you do rise up towards the finish....


I watched a video clip on this swing and I agree with Mkoreiwo don't change your swing.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Yes I agree only change your swing if you are having major problems with your game. Your swing my need a touch up to fix a couple of bad habits but a couple of lessons of a pro could help that.


----------



## TMC (Nov 19, 2006)

I'm all over the driving range guys. There's times when I hit everything in my bag except my driver straight, but most times I'm hooking & slicing. No consistency. Ironically, what I see as the stack & tilt swing is kind of the swing I had before I took my last set of lessons. I hit the ball straighter than I do now with my irons, but there was a lot less distance on them.

When I took the last set of lessons, I was doing *really* well until we came to the 3/4 pitch shot lesson. I can now nail those, but all my other swings are off. And then winter set in.

Maybe the problem is that I've taken lessons from 3 people so far, and plan on taking one tomorrow from a 4th. Why so many teachers? Because I've done a fair bit of moving in recent times.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

TMC said:


> I'm all over the driving range guys. There's times when I hit everything in my bag except my driver straight, but most times I'm hooking & slicing. No consistency. Ironically, what I see as the stack & tilt swing is kind of the swing I had before I took my last set of lessons. I hit the ball straighter than I do now with my irons, but there was a lot less distance on them.
> 
> When I took the last set of lessons, I was doing *really* well until we came to the 3/4 pitch shot lesson. I can now nail those, but all my other swings are off. And then winter set in.
> 
> Maybe the problem is that I've taken lessons from 3 people so far, and plan on taking one tomorrow from a 4th. Why so many teachers? Because I've done a fair bit of moving in recent times.


You got a rookie here and I had the same problem on my drives. 1 I was too much in front of the ball and would either lead with the hands or come across the body to compensate. 2 I had developed a false follow through. once I got my stance corrected and swung like I was posing for the camera. I started hitting more consistantly and down the middle.
hope this can give you a picture, but don't give up thats what makes this &*^%$ game fun:laugh:


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

I can't see S&T ever replacing the standard swing. There's just not enough power in it.


----------



## ess32 (Oct 21, 2006)

I gave this swing a shot several months ago and was pleasently surprised as its effectiveness. I found it was pretty easy to hit a crisp iron shot with this swing and can't recall much of a difference in distance. I'm not unhappy with my current swing so I did not make the permanent change. I do remember that with this swing I tended to keep my weight on the ball of my left foot during take away and then really force down onto my heel to start my downswing. As far as generating power goes, you can still get all the club head speed you need and the point of contact seemed pretty consistant as well.


----------

